# Question about Malto and Dextrose



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 6, 2006)

I currently use Dextrose in my PWO shake, but I see that many people use malto and dex. Is malto just as important as dex in a post workout shake? Does it do something different than dex?


----------



## Flakko (Jul 6, 2006)

Maltodextrin is absorbed a little bit slower that Dextrose. Dextrose is glucose, the type of sugar used by your body, therefore you body can use it inmediately without having to break it down into simple molecules.
Also, Maltodextrin gives you shake a thicker consistency and it's not sweet at all. After an intense workout you want fast absorbing carbs and Dextrose is perfect for that purpose. 
You can add Maltodextrin to your post w/o shake too. It could be like 0% dextrose 40% maltodextrin depending on the workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2006)

Flak's right. 

There is another route you can take (which Jodi recommended to me). It involved using slow burning carbs (1 serving of fruit, 1/2 cup old fashioned oats, skim milk, yogurt and whey) to help the recovery process. 

I'm going to get a lot shit for recommending this, but I feel personally, that the media and rags emphasize too much on quick carbs. Ever since I switched to the above formula alone, making no switches in diet, my gains have been strong and the bodyfat has been dropping. Also, strength has continued on an excelled pace and my body looks fuller. _From this alone_! 
Jodi knows. I'm actually very impressed with what that girl knows.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2006)

if you are really intent on using quick carbs, use a tsp of dex, alongside the slow burner formula.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 8, 2006)

Also, I read on a magazine that you can use white bread.
Like juggernaut said about his formula. Since I switched to white bread my gains are more noticeable. I eat 4 slices of white bread I get in Wal-Mart. That's 50g of carbs ans just 2g of fat. In addition, I add one scoop or less of Dextrose, depending on my workout.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 10, 2006)

I actually take my shake at the gym in the lockerroom, that is why I use dextrose and thought about using malto. What's the best postworkout shake u can easily make in the locker room u guys recommend?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

here's what I do:
Right after my workout, I'll take in 1 peach with 2 scoops of whey, 2g of vitamin C, 400iu of Vitamin E, CEE, Pine Bark Extract (a good vasodilator), gynema sylvestre and a little salt.
An hour later, I will have 1 cup of old fashioned oats, a tbsp of flax, another 20g of whey + 20g of casein, some stevia, cinnamon and a banana.  

Now this works for me but might be too much or too little for you guys.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 10, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> here's what I do:
> Right after my workout, I'll take in 1 peach with 2 scoops of whey, 2g of vitamin C, 400iu of Vitamin E, CEE, Pine Bark Extract (a good vasodilator), gynema sylvestre and a little salt.
> An hour later, I will have 1 cup of old fashioned oats, a tbsp of flax, another 20g of whey + 20g of casein, some stevia, cinnamon and a banana.
> 
> Now this works for me but might be too much or too little for you guys.


 
That looks pretty solid Jugger!
I'mma try that myself


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

works for me.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 11, 2006)

*Pine Bark Extract (a good vasodilator), gynema sylvestre and a little salt*

So pine bark extract makes u more vascular? What is gynema sylvestre and why salt?
Also i usually eat a wholesome meal  1 hour or so after my postworkout shake, so can i just have like 60% dex 40% malto as my carb source. 
also are the vitamin c and E's crucial?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

In a nutshell: gymnema acts as an insulin mimicker; C and E are good for optimizing recovery and lowering damaging free radicals; salt with carbs to drive nutrients and water into muscles.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> here's what I do:
> Right after my workout, I'll take in 1 peach with 2 scoops of whey, 2g of vitamin C, 400iu of Vitamin E, CEE, Pine Bark Extract (a good vasodilator), gynema sylvestre and a little salt.
> An hour later, I will have 1 cup of old fashioned oats, a tbsp of flax, another 20g of whey + 20g of casein, some stevia, cinnamon and a banana.
> 
> Now this works for me but might be too much or too little for you guys.


Imma give this one a try! Id been toying around with oats for quite some time, thing is, some people just cant handle the whole "Fast Carb" dealio, ya know?

were you talking about Pycnogenol? http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/pycnogenol-p-860.html

or the actual whole extract?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 13, 2006)

Would i benefit more from using Malto and dex? Or would it be just as benefial to use dex alone?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Would i benefit more from using Malto and dex? Or would it be just as benefial to use dex alone?



If you insist, I would recommend using a 50-50 of malto and dex. remember that a teaspoon of dextrose is appx. twice as many carbs as a teaspoon of maltodextrin. 

SO. this means that you'd effectively use 2 parts maltodextrin and 1 part dextrose for any mix.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2006)

hes right


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 13, 2006)

Dextrose and whey, simple as that. There is no need for malto when you have dextrose. Then, eat real food an hour later.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Dextrose and whey, simple as that. There is no need for malto when you have dextrose. Then, eat real food an hour later.



I really like the oats method more. 

Theres more than a buttload of threads, on this site alone, that convincingly explain the *lack* of a need for a PWO spike. most of them are either written or linked to by Jodi, our afficianato [woah. spelling?] on all things food-ial


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2006)

buttload?
foodial? 

Anywaaaaaay,
the more I thought about Jodi's (foodial) advice the better sense it made to me. What good is the need for something like a PWO spike when I am seeing the better results using something such as oats which doesnt give me any BF and is helping me to lose by this alone? I'm thinking of its usefulness when it comes to ectos, and even then I question the need when it will only convert to BF if not used wisely. Just my two  cha-chings.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> buttload?
> foodial?
> 
> Anywaaaaaay,
> the more I thought about Jodi's (foodial) advice the better sense it made to me. What good is the need for something like a PWO spike when I am seeing the better results using something such as oats which doesnt give me any BF and is helping me to lose by this alone? I'm thinking of its usefulness when it comes to ectos, and even then I question the need when it will only convert to BF if not used wisely. Just my two  cha-chings.



Both very scientific terms, in case you were wondering.  

well said. But the issue at hand here is is it best for everybody? No, of course not. Some people will like a hard PWO spike, and will see better results from it. Others, including ourselves, will try to shy away from spiking insulin levels altogether, because keeping BF to a minimum is one of our main goals.

Its all preference and goal based adaptation.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2006)

tried and true theory on one's self is probably the only non-biased proof that something works for someone.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> tried and true theory on one's self is probably the only non-biased proof that something works for someone.



this holds true in all bodybuilding type endeavors.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

was gonan comment but theres no need most has been covered


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2006)

An insulin spike will not make you gain a bunch of fat unless you are eating too many calories or consuming an appreciable amount of fat. It???s a long expensive road for CHOs to be stored as lipids. For those who are unable to estimate their energy needs, avoiding hi GI foods may be the most prudent route. However, an insulin spike with the right amount of CHO at the right time is significantly anti-catabolic. Following it up with whole foods will prevent the blood glucose crash. I don't need to post a bunch of links to studies. I've spent the last three years majoring in Nutrition. This is one of the most highly debated topics on these forums, and the truth lies on neither side. There are too many factors to simplify it the way people try to. Besides, this thread's topic has nothing to do with oats, yogurt, or anything other than dextrose and maltodextrin.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> An insulin spike will not make you gain a bunch of fat unless you are eating too many calories or consuming an appreciable amount of fat. It???s a long expensive road for CHOs to be stored as lipids. For those who are unable to estimate their energy needs, avoiding hi GI foods may be the most prudent route. However, an insulin spike with the right amount of CHO at the right time is significantly anti-catabolic. Following it up with whole foods will prevent the blood glucose crash. I don't need to post a bunch of links to studies. I've spent the last three years majoring in Nutrition. This is one of the most highly debated topics on these forums, and the truth lies on neither side. There are too many factors to simplify it the way people try to. Besides, this *thread's topic has nothing to do with oats, yogurt, or anything other than dextrose and maltodextrin.*



we were having post answer discussion, although you are right


----------



## UltimateBody (Jul 16, 2006)

30 g of dextrose + 30 g of malto post-exercise = the right way to go!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 17, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Dextrose and whey, simple as that. There is no need for malto when you have dextrose. Then, eat real food an hour later.




I will take your word pirate, and keep it with whey + dextrose


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2006)

try my concoction first.





			
				dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> I will take your word pirate, and keep it with whey + dextrose


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 17, 2006)

juggernaut, i really would liek 2, but the thing is i have my shake in the lockerroom, so i need somethign i can just shake up.


----------



## UltimateBody (Jul 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> try my concoction first.



So you formulated myozene?  
http://www.prosource.net/article-myozene.jsp


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2006)

hmmmmmm....how about having a tupperware full of the oats-premade and a piece of fruit? I've done it. It tastes cold but fuck it, its going in the same chute.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm....how about having a tupperware full of the oats-premade and a piece of fruit? I've done it. It tastes cold but fuck it, its going in the same chute.




augh, i hate oats cooked, the only time i eat oats is blended in with my morning shake.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 18, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> how about having a tupperware full of the oats-premade and a piece of fruit?


The problem here is that we are looking for a good source of glucose. Fruit tends to be high in fructose, making it relatively low in glucose compared to carbs from grains. I used to mix raw oats, whey and splenda together and take it to school. Just as water, shake and chug cold. Not bad and you don't need a fridge.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> The problem here is that we are looking for a good source of glucose. Fruit tends to be high in fructose, making it relatively low in glucose compared to carbs from grains. I used to mix* raw oats*, whey and splenda together and take it to school. Just as water, shake and chug cold. Not bad and you don't need a fridge.



that takes some getting used to, drinking un-ground


----------

